# Teapot Cozies - Knit



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

This Seamless Teapot Cozy pattern comes in 4 different sizes to fit teapots from 1 cup to 8 cups of tea. They are done in Chunky weight yarn so they work up very quickly. They look best done in a solid color with the textured pattern but you can do every section a different color, use self shading, hand dyed, or novelty yarns for interest. Great gift idea for the tea lover in your life. The pattern is $7.95 Sorry, the photos do not do it justice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brown-betty-teapot-cozies


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are lovely! To bad I don't know any tea drinkers!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I love tea cozies... These are great.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

these are wonderful and are they knit and do you by any chance have any instructions on how to make a crochet one as im fairly new here

angela



pridie said:


> This Seamless Teapot Cozy pattern comes in 4 different sizes to fit teapots from 1 cup to 8 cups of tea. They are done in Chunky weight yarn so they work up very quickly. They look best done in a solid color with the textured pattern but you can do every section a different color, use self shading, hand dyed, or novelty yarns for interest. Great gift idea for the tea lover in your life. The pattern is $7.95 Sorry, the photos do not do it justice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brown-betty-teapot-cozies


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, I have not designed a crochet version as of yet but I will put it on my to do list lol.



purpleone said:


> these are wonderful and are they knit and do you by any chance have any instructions on how to make a crochet one as im fairly new here
> 
> angela


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the rustic look to these tea cosiesxx


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Love them. I spent a whole week looking for a brown betty any ideas where to buy one? I substituted with one fron a kitchen store but had my heart set on the brown betty.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Purpleone, if you register on Ravelry, there are lots and lots of crochet tea cozy patterns for free. I really like the knitted one Pridie has done. I had a hard time finding patterns for knitted tea cozies.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

The Teapot Cozy will fit any teapot. I just happen to have the Brown Betty ones. You can find them in your local hardware stores, Sears, Walmart, Value Village and other second hand stores, even yard sales.



granmarie5 said:


> Love them. I spent a whole week looking for a brown betty any ideas where to buy one? I substituted with one fron a kitchen store but had my heart set on the brown betty.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Will try value village or a garage sale as I have checked out all the other stores here in Hamilton. Thanks for your reply


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Your welcome!



granmarie5 said:


> Will try value village or a garage sale as I have checked out all the other stores here in Hamilton. Thanks for your reply


----------



## Deefercrafts (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for this I was just looking for a new Tea Cosy Pattern


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

ok thankyou I will look out for one

angela



pridie said:


> Unfortunately, I have not designed a crochet version as of yet but I will put it on my to do list lol.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

hi there

they are lovely tea cosy and I think they are ever so cute

angela



pridie said:


> This Seamless Teapot Cozy pattern comes in 4 different sizes to fit teapots from 1 cup to 8 cups of tea. They are done in Chunky weight yarn so they work up very quickly. They look best done in a solid color with the textured pattern but you can do every section a different color, use self shading, hand dyed, or novelty yarns for interest. Great gift idea for the tea lover in your life. The pattern is $7.95 Sorry, the photos do not do it justice.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brown-betty-teapot-cozies


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Abbysnona (Apr 22, 2015)

I have been looking for a pattern for a tea cozy. This one looks like one I can do!


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Yes, it is seamless. Sizes for all teapots as well.


----------



## HazelB72 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

